
Pro-Russian Bots Take Up the Right-Wing Cause After Charlottesville - helloworld
https://www.propublica.org/article/pro-russian-bots-take-up-the-right-wing-cause-after-charlottesville
======
JohnTHaller
As someone that was once replied to two tweets in on Twitter by some MAGA bot,
I've seen the bots there first-hand. So. Many. Retweets. Nearly all happening
on a weekend between midnight and 4 AM. Often days after the original tweet.
Sometimes with a followup a week later and then two weeks after that.

Those absurd Twitter accounts with no actual person associated, a grab bag
handle (chosen from Mom, Dad, Christian, MAGA, ForTrump, ForAmerica, Patriot,
random red state name, etc), 10s of thousands of followers, and never post
anything outside a specific set of topics... are nearly all bots operating on
about the same schedule.

------
gremlinsinc
I feel like there's this major unseen propaganda war between us and Russia for
the minds of Americans..and sadly we're losing... in a BIG way...

It's so sad that people can be compelled by propaganda so easily.

